
Show HN: I built a service to uncover hidden Facebook advertising interests - mikerubini
https://targetbear.com
======
mikerubini
Hey Hacker News,

I just built this tool around uncovering Facebook advertising interests.

For each keyword you put in, the Facebook™ Ads Manager shows the only 25
interest suggestions, the same that it shows to everybody.

Turns out more interests are just an API call away. If you are a dev, it's
pretty simple but I thought to put a UI and some more features into it.

This was a small feature of a product I built almost three years ago and
decided to give it new life.

Hope you like it!

------
itsspring
This looks cool, though as a non-Facebook user, I'm not sure of the details
here. What does the "We don't." header mean?

~~~
mikerubini
Hey there, thanks for commenting!

If you don't use Facebook, probably you are not familiar with the Facebook ad
manager.

It's a tool for advertisers on Facebook.

For each keyword you want to target, the Facebook™ Ads Manager shows the only
25 interest suggestions, the same that it shows to everybody.

We don't. We show you a lot more so that you can target interests that your
competition is not.

Hope this clarifies it!

